# Durst COLORNEG Analyser



## vickylou (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello,

I have found an old Durst COLONEG analyser that I would like to use, however the instructions are in German, and I can't figure out exactly how it should work. Does anyone have instructions that they would kindly pass on ?

Thanks for any help....!

Vicky


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Instruction-Manual-Durst-ColorNeg-Analyzer_W0QQitemZ270017893331QQihZ017QQcategoryZ712QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JamesD (Oct 20, 2006)

http://babelfish.altavista.com


----------

